# Need help with rare 9N value



## gcechini (Apr 11, 2016)

I have been told I have a rare 9N tractor.....Built in 39 has 4 spoke wheel, chrome alum grill, 32" rear wheels, I beam radius rods, aluminum dash, lift quadrant, and inspection sideplates. 2 crease bars on the rear fenders, razor straight sheet metal (steel hood though) and serial # 234. All tires have good tread but starting to show a little age. Rears are Firestone 9.5-32 Field and Roads. Down sides are repaired crack in block (probably from freezing) and converted to 12v. The little tractor runs like a watch and has very very little play in the steering. It is unrestored but in very very good cond overall. Has anybody got any ideas on what this tractor could be worth and what I could get out of it? ( I know those can be two completely different figures!!) I have pictures available if someone needs to see them. Thanks in advance for any help! Chic [email protected]


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi gcechini,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

We always like to see pictures, especially of older, unique Tractors. 

Your best source of information regarding old Ford tractors is John Smith's Old Ford Tractors website. John is an expert on these old Fords, and I'm sure he has seen tractors like yours. He can give you a good idea what it is worth


----------

